# 9928* and 99220



## jhack (Nov 4, 2008)

I understand that the e/m would be included with the observation code, but what if one Dr does e/m visit and then another Dr, same group, does the observation? I have done cci edits on the 2 codes and a modifier is allowed on 9928* but was looking for examples of this. I need to know if it's allowed for same Dr, both codes or if it would be applied if there were 2 different Dr's involved. Any help would be great.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Nov 19, 2008)

9928* is not billable no matter who sees the pt



jhack said:


> I understand that the e/m would be included with the observation code, but what if one Dr does e/m visit and then another Dr, same group, does the observation? I have done cci edits on the 2 codes and a modifier is allowed on 9928* but was looking for examples of this. I need to know if it's allowed for same Dr, both codes or if it would be applied if there were 2 different Dr's involved. Any help would be great.


----------



## chaimz (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm working on the practice exam as we speak and  9928 as a procedural code is in the question. I thought cpt codes were 5 digits?  what's up with that?


----------



## jimbo1231 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Typo*

Probably a yypo. Needs a 5th digit 1-5.


----------



## jimbo1231 (Dec 25, 2013)

Like I just did!


----------

